# Best turn by turn gps app



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I have tried out two since the start of the app store. Tom Tom and Navigon. I haven't ever had them on my iPhone so I have limited experience with either. Tom toms app seemed a little better coded and didn't tend to be as slow or buggy, but some of the navigon features I liked as well. I used these in the early stages of GPS apps coming out, so I assume they are a lot better now. I currently have a 3G so I don't want to get the app until I get my hands on an iPhone 4 because ios 4 on my 3G is slow as it is. My main concern is that the app must have turn by turn navigation with speech. I often just use google maps right now, but it is sometimes hard to follow while driving alone.

Secondary question, anyone know how Ontario's law on handheld devices interprets a phone running gps software if it's mounted?


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I have run Navigon on my 3GS and now the iPhone 4. I think it works better than my old Garmin nüvi 660. They keep updating the Navigon software so it keeps getting better. I have not used the Tom Tom software. 

I have mine mounted on my dash using a Proclip and have never had any issues.


----------



## MadGoat (Aug 12, 2010)

I have both Tom Tom and Navigon as well as Motion X & Sigic . 

My vote right now is on Navigon. It just so much more polished and seems to get updated more often.

I still keep Tom Tom and Motion X GPS Drive on my phone in case the map on Navigon fails me.

So far I haven't opened Tom tom in a couple of months an use Navigon a few times a week.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I just picked up navigon on sale for $30.

I find it very nice if you are headed to a biz and can find it in the POI database or Google local search (it's built in).

But I find the way that you have to enter the address of the location it often does not work, especially if you are headed to a spot you have never been.

Never had that issue with my Garmin.

But sure is nice to not have to have two devices.


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

does using gps on the iphone use up your data?


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

Crem said:


> does using gps on the iphone use up your data?


Using MAPS, yes. Using TOMTOM or NAVIGON, no.


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

I find that TOMTOM has the least amount of bugs


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I like them both; I prefer TomTom's menus however I like Navigon's ability to use your contact info and I find Navigon's mapping to be more accurate.

One thing to consider is that they use different map databases. TomTom uses TeleAtlas and Navigon uses Navteq (fwiw Garmin also uses Navteq).

Navteq or Tele Atlas?

Expert Opinion » Blog Archive » Navteq vs TeleAtlas

As mentioned earlier, neither require data subscription as the map database is part of the program (both weigh in @ over 1.5gb!)


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

G-Map here. At the time it was more reasonably priced than TomTom or Navigon. No data usage, used it in the states most often on a motorcycle. It had me get off the freeway once only to have me take the other 3 exits and get back on same direction again-of course I was pretty dizzy afterwards and everything looked the same, but it felt like I hit all 4 off ramps. Otherwise it's pretty bang on. I've compared the routing to the maps on the iPhone and it's usually the same. 

I found it really slow on the 3G and haven't actually tested it on the 4G yet. What I didn't like was the inability of the phone to multi-task, having to close the app to do anything else-it took quite a long time to start up. I realize it's not an app limitation but it bugged me non the less. 

But I certainly appreciated having directions read out through my helmet when riding the bike. 

Overall I think I prefer a good Garmin to this but for an app on a phone, it does the job quite well. Oh and it does have spoken streets with the turn by turn directions along with lane assist pics prior to the exit.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Navteq maps are good for North America, Teleatlas maps are not. The reverse is true for Europe. Case in point - Google maps were very accurate as long as they used Navteq. They switched to Teleatlas last year and since then I have never been able to trust Google maps - I use Mappoint for North America because they continue to use Navteq.

However, it is not just the quality of the maps, it is also the routing software, which is where Garmin shines, at least in North America. Magellan uses the same maps, but their software sucks in calculating the best route.

I wish Garmin would come up with an iPhone app - I would buy it in an instant. I do not trust anything other than Garmin when it comes to GPS. I have friends who own other GPS units and have seen them get lost.

Cheers


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

CoPilot Live North America is very good. Is now under $20 too!


----------



## AndrewClarke (Nov 23, 2007)

I have Navigon for North American and Western Europe. I am in the Netherlands right now and I find that for some reason, Navigon is flakey in my rental car. This is on both an iPad and an iPhone 3G. Maybe my car has some sort of window covering in the glass that blocks GPS signals.

There are two huge, almost showstopping problems with Navigon (for me):

1. It is unusably slow on an iPhone 3G with iOS 4. You won't even be able to use it, literally. I've waited half an hour for it to start giving me navigation before giving up and turning it off.

2. If the signal isn't PERFECT, Navigon will stop giving directions. I'll get an error stating that Navigon can only get a GPS fix within 5 metres, and it will stop giving navigation. It will just sit there at the point of last fix. W. T. F. If you know where I am within 5 metres, you know where I am! This makes the app completely, absolutely useless in a car where you can't get a good fix. I don't have this at home with either of my vehicles but here it made Navigon useless.

The other day I obtained TomTom as we have a couple thousand km to drive and need the navigation. When TomTom can't get a perfect fix, it lets you know but it keeps on giving you directions to the best of its abilities. I think the money I spent on Navigon Europe was a waste.

Navigon has some nice features, like the ability to use the scenic route. I rarely find that I lose much time on the scenic route, and sometimes it's even faster.

Navigon also won't navigate from the Netherlands to Switzerland in one go (~800km) whereas TomTom will.

Navigon's latest update completely sucks on the iPad. They screwed up their icons or lists or something and they are all the wrong size, or blanked out unless you scroll down and back up again.

Navigon provides no way of giving feedback, other than map errors. IMHO this is unacceptable. Refusing to listen to paying customers shows an arrogance that makes me not want to support that product in the future. I don't know about TomTom as I haven't tried to provide feedback.

- Andrew.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

AndrewClarke said:


> 1. It is unusably slow on an iPhone 3G with iOS 4. You won't even be able to use it, literally. I've waited half an hour for it to start giving me navigation before giving up and turning it off.


That's because AFAIK the 3G does not have a built in GPS receiver. I believe GPS receiver was introduced with the 3GS. (someone please correct me if I am wrong).

I believe the 3G relies on A-GPS which determines your position using cell tower triangulation.

Assisted GPS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Z06jerry said:


> That's because AFAIK the 3G does not have a built in GPS receiver. I believe GPS receiver was introduced with the 3GS. (*someone please correct me if I am wrong*).


Okay. You're wrong.  The 3G does have a GPS receiver. (Infineon I think) Yes, it is A-GPS, which just means it's GPS with the benefit of a faster startup time thanks to the data connection.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Delroy666 said:


> Okay. You're wrong.  The 3G does have a GPS receiver. (Infineon I think) Yes, it is A-GPS, which just means it's GPS with the benefit of a faster startup time thanks to the data connection.


You're right that the 3G does have a GPS receiver, but the 3G A-GPS is more than that.

Using a combination of cell tower triangulation, wifi location and actual GPS, the iPhone narrows down your location as quickly as it receives any of the above 3 pieces of data. This is usually why you'll see the giant circle that gets narrowed down as the GPS receiver gets an actual coordinate from the satellite.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Delroy666 said:


> Okay. You're wrong.  The 3G does have a GPS receiver. (Infineon I think) Yes, it is A-GPS, which just means it's GPS with the benefit of a faster startup time thanks to the data connection.


Thanks for correcting me.


----------

